# Trotzdem als Subjunktion



## Derselbe

Hallo,

ich wurde gerade von einem Nichtmuttersprachler gefragt, ob "trotzdem" eine subordnierende Konjunktion sei und es deshalb vorzügswürdig sei, sie wie folgt zu benutzen:

Trotzdem es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis.

Ich halte das für süddeutschen Dialekt. Trotzdem kann mE keine Nebensätze einleiten (außer in Süddeutschland). Die hochsprachliche Verwendung muss

Es regnet stark. Trotzdem spielen wir Tennis.

sein.

Wer hat Recht?


----------



## Sidjanga

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es ausgerechnet Süddeutsch sein sollte?
Ich bin in Süddeutschland aufgewachsen, und trotzdem ist mir diese Verwendung (jedenfalls bewusst) erstmals bei Kafka begegnet. Zumindest in _Der Prozeß_ kommt das ständig so vor.

Laut Duden ist es aktuell nicht regional, sondern einfach umgangssprachlich:





> *trotz*|*dem * [...]: I. [', auch: ''] <Adv.> ohne Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen, dessen ungeachtet: sie wusste, dass es verboten war, aber sie tat es t.; es ging ihm schlecht, t. erledigte er seine Arbeit. II. ['] <Konj.> (ugs.) obwohl, obgleich: er kam, t. (standardsprachl.: obwohl) er krank war.
> © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


Möglicherweise ist es einfach eine (heutzutage) weitgehend veraltete Verwendung, die sich in bestimmten Gegenden (oder in der Umgangssprache, aber wo?) noch gehalten hat.





Derselbe said:


> (...) es deshalb vorzugswürdig sei, sie wie folgt zu benutzen:
> 
> Trotzdem es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis.
> 
> (....)


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Du mit "dass es vorzugswürdig sei, sie wie folgt zu benutzen" meinst.
Meint er oder sie, dass die Verwendung in der ersten Bedeutung nicht richtig oder empfehlenswert sei?


----------



## Derselbe

Er meint dass es vorzugswürdig sei, es als suborinierende Konjunktion zu verwenden. Also:

Trotzdem es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis.

Laut wiktionary ist es vorwiegend süddeutsch.


Die Frage ist: Ist die Verwendung als subordinierdende Konjunktion jetzt umgangssprachlich oder hochsprachlich akzeptiert?


----------



## Sidjanga

Veraltet scheint es jedenfalls keineswegs zu sein; eher eine relativ neue "Errungenschaft" der deutschen Sprache.
Der Duden-Band _Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ meint hierzu:


> Die Verwendung von _trotzdem _als unterordnende Konjunktion ist bereits im 19.Jh. aufgekommen. Das Adverb wird dabei, wie in manchem anderen Fall auch, vom regierenden in den abhängigen Satz verschoben. Die eigentiche Konjunktion _dass _ist weggefallen. [..[Entwicklung dieser Bedeutung und Beispiele aus der Literatur]...] Obwohl also _trotzdem _auch in der Literatur häufig als untergeordnete Konjunktion verwendet wird, gilt dieser Gebrauch doch weitgehend als umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Paskovich

Also ich habe das noch nie so gehört.
Von Kafka habe ich nur die Verwandlung gelesen und ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es dort vorkam. 
Ist allerdings auch schon ein Weilchen her.

Naja, auch wenn es umgangssprachlich verwendet werden sollte ... irgendwo, rechtfertigt es wohl nicht unbedingt, es als "vorzugswürdig" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wurde gerade von einem Nichtmuttersprachler belehrt, dass "trotzdem" eine subordnierende Konjunktion sei und es deshalb vorzügswürdig sei, sie wie folgt zu benutzen:
> 
> Trotzdem es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis.
> ...


 
Vorzugsweise würde ich "obwohl" sagen:
_Obwohl es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis._

"Obwohl" kann im Hauptsatz nicht so verwendet werden wie "Trotzdem".

Möglich wäre:

_Es zu stark zum Tennis spielen. Obwohl - vielleicht geht es doch._

_---_
_Gibt es einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "Trotzdem es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis. _und _Obwohl es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis. _
_Soll "trotzdem" die größere Mühe darstellen?_

_Eine andere veraltete Form ist "obzwar". Obzwar es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis._


----------



## Derselbe

Mein Problem mit "trotzdem" als subordinierende Konjunktion ist, dass es dem Sinn von "trotz+dem" widerspricht. Die Entwicklung könnte ungefähr so abgelaufen sein:

1. Trotz des Regens spielen wir Tennis.
2. Trotz dem Regen spielen wir Tennis.
3. Trotz dem, dass es regnet, spielen wir Tennis.
4. Trotzdem es regnet, spielen wir Tennis.

Klingt diese Verwendung für Euch falsch, umgangssprachlich, ländlich, völlig normal?

Für mich klingt das in etwa so falsch wie 
"Ich räume dann mal den Tisch ab, außerdem jemand will noch was essen."


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich klingt "trotzdem es regnet" _etwas weniger falsch -_ aber es klingt falsch oder ich halte es für Dialekteinfluss. Im entsprechenden Dialekt ist es eventuell nicht falsch. Auch in der Umgangssprache wird es so manchmal verwendet - im Gegensatz zu "außerdem".


----------



## Sidjanga

Derselbe said:


> Mein Problem mit "trotzdem" als subordinierende Konjunktion ist, dass es dem Sinn von "trotz+dem" widerspricht. Die Entwicklung könnte ungefähr so abgelaufen sein:
> 
> 1. Trotz des Regens spielen wir Tennis.
> 2. Trotz dem Regen spielen wir Tennis.
> 3. Trotz dem, dass es regnet, spielen wir Tennis.
> 4. Trotzdem es regnet, spielen wir Tennis.
> 
> Klingt diese Verwendung für Euch falsch, umgangssprachlich, ländlich, völlig normal? (....)


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann (ich habe das Buch jetzt nicht hier), ist das in etwa die Bedeutungsentwicklung, die für _trotzdem_ als Konjunktion im Sinne von _obwohl_ im Duden-Band _Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ angegeben ist.

Und nachdem ich es in dieser Bedeutung mittlerweile ziemlich oft gelesen habe, finde ich es noch leicht ungewohnt (und würde es sicher nicht selbst sagen), aber falsch sicher nicht.
Nachdem ich es nie in der Umgangssprache gehört sondern nur in literarischen Texten gelesen habe, klingt es für mich auch nicht umgangssprachlich, sondern eben am ehesten literarisch.


----------



## Derselbe

Sigianga said:


> Ich bin in Süddeutschland aufgewachsen, und trotzdem ist mir diese Verwendung (jedenfalls bewusst) erstmals bei Kafka begegnet. Zumindest in _Der Prozeß_ kommt das ständig so vor.



Ich habe der Prozeß nicht gelesen. Was mich interessieren würde: Kommt die Verwendung nur in den gesprochenen Teilen von Prozessteilnehmern vor? Dann könnte man denken, Kafka wolle seinen Charakteren eine bestimmte Färbung verleihen. Oder benutzt er es selbst auch in der Erzählerperspektive?


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> 3. Trotz dem, dass es regnet, spielen wir Tennis.


Dies kenne ich aus Österreich.

Unabhängig von diesem Satz ist mir das folgende Aufgefallen: Wenn im oberdeutschen Sprachraum (zumindest in Österreich und Bayern) _trotzdem_ als subordinierende Konjuktion verwandt wird, ist dies in der Betonung deutliche von der adverbialen Verwendung unterschieden:
Konjunktion: _trotz*dem*_
Adverb: _*trotz*dem_

Ich persönlich würde auch umgangssprachlich _trotzdem_ nicht als Konjunktion verwenden, was aber wahrscheinlich an meiner norddeutschen Herkunft liegt. Ebenso wie Hutschi würde ich _obwohl_ verwenden.


----------



## Sidjanga

Derselbe said:


> Ich habe der Prozeß nicht gelesen. Was mich interessieren würde: Kommt die Verwendung nur in den gesprochenen Teilen von Prozessteilnehmern vor? Dann könnte man denken, Kafka wolle seinen Charakteren eine bestimmte Färbung verleihen. Oder benutzt er es selbst auch in der Erzählerperspektive?


Er verwendet es ebenso - und wirklich häufig - in der Erzählperspektive. (In dem Buch kommen, soweit ich mich erinnere, relativ wenige Dialoge vor, und der "Prozeß"/"Proceß" als solcher findet eigentlich selten wirklich statt.  Wie es sehr treffend im Wiki-Artikel ausgedrückt wird, ist er mehr ein "albtraumhaftes Labyrinth einer surrealen Burokratie".)
Es gibt in dem Buch drei oder vier aus meiner Sicht ziemlich auffällige und sehr häufig vorkommende sprachliche Besonderheiten, und _trotz*dem*_ als Konjunktion ist eine davon. Diese Besonderheiten werden allerdings in der/den kommentierte(n) Ausgabe(n) auch als solche thematisiert (ich kann im Moment allerdings nicht sagen, ob _trotz*dem*_ auch darunter war), und die Kommentatoren schienen sich nicht sicher zu sein - oder sich nicht festlegen zu wollen -, ob diese Besonderheiten regional bedingt, schriftstellerische Absicht, oder einfach der Idiolekt Kafkas sind.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich glaube, dass "trotzdem" in diesem Zusammenhang von vielen Menschen als auffällig (Will sich da jemand wichtig machen?) bzw. "falsch" *empfunden* wird - ganz, egal ob es Dialekt ist oder Umgangssprache. Ich würde von der Benutzung klar abraten. 

Ähnliches gilt z.B. für "nach Aldi" statt "zu Aldi", dialektal durchaus gebräuch, z.B. im Sauerland, sonst aber weitgehend verpönt.


----------



## Sidjanga

mannibreuckmann said:


> (...) Ich würde von der Benutzung klar abraten. (...)


Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass es _notwendig _ist, von seinem Gebrauch abzuraten, da dies wirklich der erste Fall ist, der mir begegnet, wo jemand _trotzdem _tatsächlich in dieser Funktion verwenden würde (außerhalb der Literatur).

Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, dass man grundsätzlich vom Gebrauch bestimmter Strukturen oder Ausdrücke abraten sollte, (nur) weil manche/viele/die meisten/... Leute sie nicht mehr/noch nicht kennen und sie _allein deshalb_ vielleicht als "falsch" empfinden oder nicht oder falsch verstehen könnnten. 
Abgesehen davon habe ich ja nicht gesagt, dass ich diese Verwendung empfehlen würde. Und ich denke, es sollte eigentlich in jedem Fall ausreichend klar geworden sein, dass es sich hier um eine (weitgehend literarische) Besonderheit/Auffälligkeit handelt.


----------



## Derselbe

Sigianga said:


> Und ich denke, es sollte eigentlich in jedem Fall ausreichend klar geworden sein, dass es sich hier um eine (weitgehend literarische) Besonderheit/Auffälligkeit handelt.



Ich weiß nicht. Ich meine das wirklich aus dem Dialekt hier in Niederbayern zu kennen. Problematisch an der Konstruktion finde ich vor allem den Widerspruch zu anderen grammatikalischen Regeln. Das "dem" und "es regnet" tragen dieselbe Bedeutung. Insofern wiederholt der Satz sich einfach selbst. In einigen Dialekten, die ich kenne, scheint dieses Verständnis des Wortes "trotzdem" als "trotz + demonstrativpronomen" weitgehend abhanden gekommen sein. Und das führt dazu, dass analoge Konstruktionen gebildet werden. Sätze wie

"Ich räume dann mal den Tisch ab, außerdem jemand will noch was essen." 

höre ich wirklich. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob Kafka in seiner literarischen Freiheit sich absichtlich nicht an sprachliche Regeln hält, um bestimmte Effekte zu erzielen, oder ob in der Umgangssprache einfach das Verständnis, wie sie Sprache konstruiert ist, abhanden gekommen ist. Natürlich verändert sich Sprache und ich will das auch garnicht aufhalten oder hier den Präskriptionisten raushängen lassen. Aber besonders für Deutschlernende meine ich, ist es sehr wichtig, sich dieses Verständnis erstmal zu erarbeiten. 
Natürlich kannst du bei "außerdem" auch wieder sagen, es ist halt eine sprachliche Besonderheit. Aber nichtsdestoweniger würde ich jedem Deutschlernenden davon abraten, "außerdem" so zu verwenden, genauso wie ich davon abraten würde "trotzdem" so zu verwenden. In Klausuren wird es wohl sicher als falsch angestrichen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Derselbe said:


> (...) Es ist ein Unterschied, ob Kafka in seiner literarischen Freiheit sich absichtlich nicht an sprachliche Regeln hält, um bestimmte Effekte zu erzielen, (...)


Ich sage ja nicht (immer noch nicht ), dass jetzt alle, Deutschlernende oder nicht, _trotzdem _so verwenden sollen; keineswegs, nichts läge mir ferner.
Aber ich finde es stark übertrieben, diese Verwendung als "falsch", "sich nicht an sprachliche Regeln haltend", "vollkommen unverständlich" oder etwas ähnliches zu bezeichnen.
Ich denke, die Situation, die Verwendung und die Bewertung des Wortes in dieser Bedeutung sind doch eigentlich - wie bereits weiter oben zitiert - ziemlich klar: 





> [..[Entwicklung dieser Bedeutung und Beispiele aus der Literatur]...]Obwohl also _trotzdem _auch in der Literatur häufig als untergeordnete Konjunktion verwendet wird, gilt dieser Gebrauch doch weitgehend als umgangssprachlich.


Mit _außerdem _im Sinne von _außer _finde ich es eigentlich nicht vergleichbar (aber vielleicht auch einfach nur deswegen, weil mir dieses tatsächlich noch nie bewusst begegnet ist). 
Ich finde Deine Aufschlüsselung der Etymologie von _trotzdem _in dieser Bedeutung oben sehr plausibel, und wie gesagt entspricht sie auch - jedenfalls weithehend - der, die im Duden dargestellt ist.
Und wenn Du es tatsächlich aus der Umgangssprache so kennst, hast Du mir - und wahrscheinlich den meisten anderen hier - noch einiges voraus.


----------



## sokol

Derselbe said:


> Er meint dass es vorzugswürdig sei, es als suborinierende Konjunktion zu verwenden. Also:
> 
> Trotzdem es stark regnet, spielen wir Tennis.
> 
> Laut wiktionary ist es vorwiegend süddeutsch.


Ich stimme nicht zu, d. h. ich bin der Meinung, Wiktionary irrt in diesem Fall bzw. stellt das zumindest nicht korrekt dar (denn zumindest in Österreich ist diese Verwendung nicht "umgangssprachlich").

"Trotz dem, dass es stark regnet" ist in der Tat umgangssprachlich österreichisch und bayrisch durchaus üblich und nichts besonderes; doch diese Konstruktion ist grammatikalisch meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht auffällig.
Für mich zumindest ist diese Formulierungsweise auch standardsprachlich korrekt, ich will mich aber gar nicht auf lange Diskussionen einlassen, ob das nun "generell" so gelten kann: dieser Fall ist sicherlich wenn, dann ein Grenzfall des Standards, eine Diskussion darüber ist also müssig.

"Trotzdem es regnet" hingegen ist durchaus *nicht *umgangssprachlich üblich - nicht in Österreich und auch nicht in der Passauer Ecke von Niederbayern, die ich doch auch ganz gut kenne.
Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei "trotzdem es regnet" - immer zweifellos auf "dem" betont, da bin ich mir sicher - um literarische Sprache: viel verwendet in älterer Literatur, und mag auch noch in moderner Literatur auftreten, da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass man das nicht nur bei Kafka findet.

(Kafka übrigens sollte durchaus als "österreichischer" Autor verstanden werden - er ist das sehr viel eher als ein "deutscher" Autor, sein Hochdeutsch trägt deutlich österreichische Züge. )

Nun mag es sein, dass "trotzdem" in dieser Verwendung vor allem bei österreichischen Autoren auftritt - wiederum, da wäre ich überfragt -, dennoch handelt es sich dabei zweifellos nicht um ein Merkmal der Umgangssprache, sondern wenn schon dann um ein Merkmal der alten österreichischen Standardsprache.

Ich glaube nicht, dass moderne österreichische Autoren "trotzdem" noch bewusst so verwenden würden (d. h. also, natürlich Version 4), ausser wenn sie bewusst einen archaisierenden Effekt erzielen wollen.


----------



## Frank78

sokol said:


> Kafka übrigens sollte durchaus als "österreichischer" Autor verstanden werden - er ist das sehr viel eher als ein "deutscher" Autor, sein Hochdeutsch trägt deutlich österreichische Züge.



Ich glaube, er verstand sich weder als Deutscher noch als Österreicher.
Was sagt schon der Dialekt über das Selbstverständnis aus??

Interessant, dass ihr euch immer nur die Rosinen rauspicken wollt, die bösen Buben und die breite Masse werden nach Deutschland "geschoben". 


"Die Österreicher haben das Kunststück fertiggebracht aus Beethoven einen Österreicher und aus Hitler einen Deutschen zu machen" (Billy Wilder)


----------



## Derselbe

sokol said:


> "Trotzdem es regnet" hingegen ist durchaus *nicht *umgangssprachlich üblich - nicht in Österreich und auch nicht in der Passauer Ecke von Niederbayern, die ich doch auch ganz gut kenne.
> Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei "trotzdem es regnet" - immer zweifellos auf "dem" betont, da bin ich mir sicher - um literarische Sprache:



Das finde ich interessant. Aber dann ist doch was dran an dem Merkmal "Süddeutsch". Nur dass es dort eben nicht umgangssprachlich, sondern literarisch ist. Würde man "trotzdem" in dieser Funktion in Österreich auch in der nicht literarischen Schriftsprache finden; etwa Zeitungen, Gesetzestexten. Würde es in der Schule als falsch bemängelt?


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Das finde ich interessant. Aber dann ist doch was dran an dem Merkmal "Süddeutsch". Nur dass es dort eben nicht umgangssprachlich, sondern literarisch ist. Würde man "trotzdem" in dieser Funktion in Österreich auch in der nicht literarischen Schriftsprache finden; etwa Zeitungen, Gesetzestexten. Würde es in der Schule als falsch bemängelt?


Ich denke nicht, dass Sokol die Sprache von Zeitungen und Gesetzestexte mit "literarisch" beschreiben würde. Ich zumindest nicht.

In moderner Standardsprache gilt "Trotzdem es regnet" wohl als Grammatikfehler. Grimm (Buchstabe "T" ist erst Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts fertig geworden) dekumentiert diese Verwendung mit Beispielen aus dem ersten Drittel des 20. Jahrhunderts. Vielleicht ist mehr eine Frage der Zeit als der Region oder des Registers.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ich glaube, er verstand sich weder als Deutscher noch als Österreicher.
> Was sagt schon der Dialekt über das Selbstverständnis aus??
> 
> Interessant, dass ihr euch immer nur die Rosinen rauspicken wollt, die bösen Buben und die breite Masse werden nach Deutschland "geschoben".
> 
> 
> "Die Österreicher haben das Kunststück fertiggebracht aus Beethoven einen Österreicher und aus Hitler einen Deutschen zu machen" (Billy Wilder)



Sokol spricht hier von der sprachlichen Einordnung, nicht von der nationalen.

Ich würde ihm aber dennoch widersprechen wollen: Pager Deutsch ist, ebenso wie Sudetendeutsch, durchaus von österreichischem Deutsch zu unterscheiden und stellte eine eigene Mischung verschiedener regionaler Einflüsse dar, darunter auch österreichischer.


----------



## Derselbe

> Häufig wird, entgegen jeder Sprachlogik und jedem Sprachgefühl, anstelle der Konjunktion *obwohl *das Konjunktionalglied *trotzdem *verwendet. Man vergleiche die mit obwohl korrespondierende Konjunktion *weil *und das mit trotzdem korrespondierende Konjunktionalglied *deshalb*:
> 
> Obwohl es regnet, gehen wir fort.
> (*Trotzdem es regnet, gehen wir fort)
> Weil es regnet, bleiben wir zu Hause.
> (* Deshalb es regnet, bleiben wir zu Hause.)
> * Diese Sätze sind sprachlich *nicht *akzeptabel.


Heinz Griesbach: Neue Deutsche Grammatik


Genauso wirkt das für mich auch. Es widerspricht einfach absolut meinem Sprachempfinden.


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> Ich glaube, er verstand sich weder als Deutscher noch als Österreicher.
> Was sagt schon der Dialekt über das Selbstverständnis aus??


Darum geht es nicht, wie auch berndf schon bemerkt.
(Auch geht es nicht um Dialekt, sondern um Standardsprache bzw. konkret um literarische Sprache, noch geht es um irgendein "Rosinen herauspicken".)

Natürlich ist das Prager Deutsch ein eigenes Kapitel, und natürlich wurzelt es sowohl in ("heutig")-österreichischen als auch in thüringisch-sächsisch-schlesischen Dialekten; und zu Monarchiezeiten (und eine Weile später) haben sich nicht wenige Sprecher des Prager Deutsch gern als "Böhmen" bezeichnet.

Es kann aber ebenfalls kein Zweifel daran bestehen, dass das Prager Deutsch gerade auch durch die Kanzleisprache*) deutlich österreichisch geprägt ist; man merkt das auch beim Lesen von Kafka.
Davon abgesehen ist natürlich auch zu bedenken, dass österreichische und sächsische Kanzleisprache (wir sprechen also von Standardsprache, nicht Dialekt!) einander ähnlicher waren als sächsische und preussische Kanzleisprache; die Übergänge waren aber natürlich relativ fliessend.
*) Die altösterreichische Kanzleisprache wäre wieder ein eigenes Kapitel - sie enthält zahlreiche Redewendungen und Wörter, die nur zum Teil auf dialektalen Einfluss zurückzuführen sind; vieles ist sogar ganz deutlich nicht dem Dialekt entnommen und ist nur in der Standardsprache so verwendet worden. Vieles davon ist heute längst veraltet, so manches wird aber immer noch verwendet.
Nicht alles, was also "österreichische" Standardsprache ist, muss deswegen gleich auf den lokalen Dialekten basieren: das wird oftmals vergessen. Wäre aber ein eigenes Thema. 
 
Ob nun der Gebrauch von "trotzdem es regnet" in der beschriebenen Form wirklich spezifisch "süddeutsch und österreichisch" sei oder nicht kann ich selbst nicht beurteilen; zweifellos ist aber das Deutsch von Kafka als "süddeutsch und/oder österreichisch" aufzufassen, ganz unabhängig davon, welche Meinung man zur Einstufung der standardsprachlichen Varietäten des 19. und frühen 20. Jahrhunderts auch hat. 



Derselbe said:


> Würde man "trotzdem" in dieser Funktion in Österreich auch in der nicht literarischen Schriftsprache finden; etwa Zeitungen, Gesetzestexten*).


Ganz sicher nicht, bzw. eventuell in einem Feuilleton, oder sonst halt nur, wenn man das Stilmittel bewusst wählt.
Allenfalls gibt es eventuell Beamte, die das so verwenden würden (ich würde aber meinen - eher nicht).

*) Da muss ich doch nochmals ergänzen: Gesetzestexte - wäre möglich, gerade in älteren Gesetzestexten vielleicht sogar zu erwarten - in moderneren wohl eher nicht mehr. Ganz spezifisch als "Juristendeutsch" würde ich das aber nicht werten.


Derselbe said:


> Würde es in der Schule als falsch bemängelt?


Wie immer wird das im Ermessen des Lehrers liegen; im Normalfall würde es wohl als falsch bemängelt werden, denkbar ist aber durchaus, dass gerade Deutschlehrer (die ja Kafka gut kennen sollten) das eventuell durchgehen lassen.
Mein Deutschlehrer hätte das, glaube ich, wohl eher als Fehler angezeichnet - oder zumindest mit einer Wellenlinie und der Notiz "Stil!" am Textrand markiert. (Und möglicherweise wäre mir gelungen, mit Verweis auf literarische Texte den Lehrer dazu zu bewegen, das nicht als Fehler zu werten.)

Wie auch immer: Quintessenz ist, dass dieser Satz:


> Trotzdem es regnet, spielen wir Tennis.


zweifellos in Österreich *nicht *umgangssprachlich ist (man müsste da eine Konjunktion einschieben: "trotzdem, *dass *es regnet, ..." - was im Dialekt verschliffen wird zu "trotzdem, dass' rengt"), jedoch in älterer Literatur gut belegt ist, zumindest also in älterer Standardsprache als korrekter und guter Stil betrachtet worden ist - wobei durchaus denkbar ist, dass dieser Gebrauch auf süddeutsch/österreichische Standardsprache beschränkt war. Bzw. könnte ich jedenfalls ad hoc keinen norddeutschen Autor nennen, bei dem das zu finden ist.


Derselbe said:


> Heinz Griesbach: Neue Deutsche Grammatik


Ich bin überrascht, dass Griesbach in seiner Grammatik anführt, dieser Fehler = "trotzdem es regnet" würde häufig gemacht werden; wie schon gesagt kann ich das für österreichische Umgangssprache definitiv verneinen.

Doch ist Griesbach ja auch ein deutscher Autor, der wohl kaum (wenn nicht keine) Rücksicht auf die österreichischen Verhältnisse nimmt - vermutlich wird er sich wohl auf Umgangssprache spezifisch in Deutschland beziehen.
Und da muss ich dann passen; ich kann nur bestätigen, dass ich das von der Passauer Gegend her so nicht kenne.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> Heinz Griesbach: Neue Deutsche Grammatik


Genau diese Stelle ist mein Link in Beitrag #20.


----------



## Hutschi

> Häufig wird, entgegen jeder Sprachlogik und *jedem* Sprachgefühl, anstelle der Konjunktion obwohl das Konjunktionalglied trotzdem verwendet.


 
Ich denke, Griesbach hat hier nicht recht. Wenn es gegen jedes Sprachgefühl verstieße, würde es höchstens versehentlich oder als Tippfehler verwendet. Dass es so oft verwendet wird, dass Griesbach es beschreibt, zeigt, dass es zumindestens bei einigen dem Sprachgefühl entspricht - unter Umständen in unterschiedlichem Grad. 

Was die Logik betrifft, so gibt es unterschiedliche Logik.
Es entspricht zur Zeit nicht der Standarddeutschen Anwendung, das hat aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit Logik zu tun.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Was die Logik betrifft, so gibt es unterschiedliche Logik.
> Es entspricht zur Zeit nicht der Standarddeutschen Anwendung, das hat aber nicht unbedingt etwas mit Logik zu tun.


 
Naja. Ich bin auch kein Freund von präskriptivem Sprachverständnis, aber eine Sprache hat schon eine gewisse immanente Logik. Deshalb können wir Neologismen bilden, die jeder versteht. Wir haben bestimmte Regeln, wie wir Verben substantivieren oder flektieren. Das versetzt und in die Lage, sehr flexibel mit der Sprache umzugehen, neue Konstruktionen zu kreieren und trotzdem von jedem verstanden zu werden - und zwar vom Hochschulprofessor bis zum Gangsterrapper. Gewisse Grundregeln halten alle ein. Wenn wir das im deskriptiven Sprachansatz völlig ignorieren und es einfach hinnehmen, wenn irgendwo Fragen nicht mehr durch eine andere Wortstellung gekennzeichnet werden oder ähnliches, bekommen wir irgendwann ein Verständigungsproblem. Und genau das Problem habe ich mit "trotzdem". Ich halte es nicht für irgendeine regionale Variation, die ja durchaus ihren Charme haben kann, sondern für den Beleg eines grundsätzlichen Missverständnisses der deutschen Sprache zugrundeliegender Regeln. Es widerspricht insofern dem Sprachgefühl, dass den Leuten, die es so verwenden, an dieser Stelle offensichtlich das allen Muttersprachlern gemeinsame Sprachgefühl abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## sokol

Derselbe, du beziehst dich da offenbar auf aktuellen Gebrauch von "trotzdem" in dieser Form, oder? (So klingt das für mich.)

Ich sehe das schlicht und einfach deshalb anders, weil ich eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen bin, dass es sich dabei um leicht veralteten literarischen Gebrauch handelt - daher hab ich solche Konstruktionen nie als "negativ" empfunden, nur als "unüblich" und "veraltet".

Andrerseits, die Grammatik von Griesbach scheint ja wohl ein indirekter Beleg dafür zu sein, dass dieser Gebrauch umgangssprachlich da und dort üblich ist (sonst müsste er ihn nicht kritisieren).
Es würde mich jetzt wirklich interessieren, in welchen Gegenden man _wirklich_ so spricht; wie schon gesagt bezweifle ich, dass das irgendwo in Österreich der Fall ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Es widerspricht insofern dem Sprachgefühl, dass den Leuten, die es so verwenden, an dieser Stelle offensichtlich das allen Muttersprachlern gemeinsame Sprachgefühl abhanden gekommen ist.



Nach meinen Beobachtungen gibt es ein allen Muttersprachlern gemeinsames Sprachgefühl nicht. Es gibt höchstens ein allen Muttersprachlern näherungsweise gemeinsames Sprachgefühl, das sich entwickelt. Es ist unter anderem abhängig vom Alter, von der Region, von Erfahrungen, von der Situation. In vielen Fällen verstößt die Sprache gegen die (mathematische - insbesondere zweiwertige) Logik. Beispiel 1: Der Professor sagt: "Es gibt keine größere Hälfte, weil Hälften immer gleich groß sind. Das könnt ihr aber nicht wissen, weil die größere Hälfte von Euch immer schläft." - Beispiel 2: Es heißt standardsprachlich: "Ich lehre dich etwas." Nach meinem Sprachgefühl müsste es heißen: "Ich lehre dir etwas." - das entspricht auch in vielen Gebieten der Umgangssprache.

Ich habe die Formulierung mit "trotzdem" schon umgangssprachlich so im Sächsisch/Thüringischen Bereich gehört, verwende sie aber nicht selbst. Sie ist aber selten.


----------



## Sidjanga

sokol said:


> (...)  Ich sehe das schlicht und einfach deshalb anders, weil ich eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen bin, dass es sich dabei um leicht veralteten literarischen Gebrauch handelt - daher hab ich solche Konstruktionen nie als "negativ" empfunden, nur als "unüblich" und "veraltet". (...)


Mir geht es genauso. Und der Duden stellt es ja eindeutig *nicht *als "falsch", "abratenswert" oder etwas Ähnliches dar (siehe hier).

Ein Beispiel aus _Frau Jenny Treibel_ von Theodor Fontane:


> _Als aber nach dem siebziger Kriege die Milliarden ins Land kamen und die Gründeranschauungen selbst die nüchternsten Köpfe zu beherrschen anfingen, fand auch Kommerzienrat Treibel sein bis dahin in der Alten Jakobstraße gelegenes Wohnhaus, *trotzdem *es von Gontard [...] herrühren solte, nicht mehr zeit- und standesgemäß und baute sich auf seinem Farbrikgrundstück eine modische Villa_ [...].


----------



## vallapereza86

Kann ich sagen:

Trotzdem, ich glaube dass er nicht kommt (nicht kommen wird)

Oder muss ich:

Trotzdem glaube ich dass er nicht kommt (nicht kommen wird)

Gibt es eine Alternativ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hutschi

Beides ist korrekt, bis auf ein Komma zur Trennung von Haupt- und Nebensatz:

Trotzdem, ich glaube*,* dass er nicht kommt (nicht kommen wird).
Trotzdem glaube ich*,* dass er nicht kommt (nicht kommen wird).

In Deutsch kann man auch sowohl die Form mit "werden", als auch die ohne "werden" verwenden.

Durch den Kontext ist klar, dass das Ereignis, dass er nicht kommt, in der Zukunft liegt.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist:

Ich glaube, er wird nicht kommen.
Ich glaube, er kommt nicht mehr.
"Mehr" ist ein Partikel, das in diesem Falle ausdrückt, dass man geglaubt hat, er käme, dies aber jetzt nicht mehr glaubt.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Hutschi said:


> .
> Ich glaube, er kommt nicht mehr
> 
> "Mehr" ist ein Partikel, das in diesem Falle ausdrückt, dass man gaglaubt hat, er käme, dies aber jetzt nicht mehr glaubt.



Nicht ganz. Es wird ausgedrückt, dass der Zeitpunkt ein Erscheinen der Person unwahrscheinlich macht. Der Sprecher hätte zuvor auch überhaupt keine Meinung zum Erscheinen haben können.

Für Deine Interpretation, Hutschi, müsste der Satz m. E. etwa so lauten:

"Ich glaube nicht mehr, dass er noch kommt."

Hier ist es eindeutig, dass man vorher noch guter Hoffnung war.


----------

